# Welche GraKa für mein System



## Private Joker (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr für dieses System empfehlen:

CPU: AMD Athlon 2800+ (FSB 166)
Mainboard: ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe
RAM: 1024 MB Dual-Channel von TwinMos (2x512MB)
Derzeit habe ich eine Sapphire Radeon 9800 Atlantis Pro.
Ich würde gerne auf eine nVidia umsteigen. Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben?!

mfg
Private Joker


----------



## Alexander12 (17. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hast AGP denk Ich einfach mal. Vllt. ne Abgespeckte Version aus der 6er Reihe von Nvidia? Für alles andere ist denk Ich die CPU zu langsam etc.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (18. Januar 2006)

Sorry für Doppelpost.   

Wir haben hier im Forum etliche solcher Threads, einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MCrookieDe (19. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab ein Athlon XP 3000+,
das gleiche Mainboard wie du und auch 2x 512 Dualchannel.
Voher hatte ich eine Radeon 9600XT 128MB und diese ausgetauscht
gegen eine PowerColor X800 GTO 256MB.
Ich habe natürlich mehr FPS aber vom Hocker reist es mich auch nicht.
Du hast eigentlich schon eine GraKa die gut zu deinem Prozessor passt 
und diesen voll auskostet.
Deswegen empfehle ich dir keine neue zu Kaufen und das Geld lieber zu Sparen
für einen komplett neuen Rechner (oder Grundkomponeten) nächtes Jahr oder so.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zioProduct (19. Januar 2006)

Jo, da stimme ich dem Crookie zu   
Die 9800 gehört immer noch zu den besten karten für solche mittlerweile "LowRechner" wie deiner. Meiner war so ziemlich das selbe, und ich hab mich dann entschieden mir für 1900 Teuro ein Komplett neues System zu kaufen, dass mir wieder min 2 jahre Treu sein wird, ohne das ich da was neues kaufen muss.  Also warten und dann zuschlagen


----------



## Private Joker (19. Januar 2006)

OK,
ihr habt Recht. Lieber das Geld sparen und dann ein neuen Komplettrechner!^^


Nadann Danke

mfg
Private Joker


----------



## kasal (19. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ich würde auch lieber für die 9800er stimmen.
Mit der kannst sogar Far Cry auf hoch zocken glaub Ich..


LG,
kasal


----------

